# Wood pigeon with broken bottom beak



## mddsmi (May 31, 2009)

We have a wood pigeon in our garden that appears to have its bottom beak hanging off. It has blood around its mouth and cannot use its beak properly. The pigeon keeps pecking at the ground with its top beak but haven't seen it actually eat anything for around 24 hours. The pigeon is still flying but keeps returning to our garden as we put food out for other birds too. What can we do to help (if anything)?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The best thing would be to try to catch it, but in the meantime can you put grain in a deep dish for it to eat from? That will help him pick the seed up, but it will take time for him to master the skill. It could also help to provide water with glucose in it.

I have a pigeon with no lower beak and one that had a broken lower beak, they are both able to feed themselves now but needed help and support getting there. 

There might also be an underlying condition, like canker, that has caused the beak to break, in which case he will need treatment. Can you let us know where you are? Once you catch him he will need to go to a sanctuary.

Cynthia


----------



## mddsmi (May 31, 2009)

Thanx for the advice

We are in Stafford UK, where is the nearest place we can take it.

It is difficult to catch as it can fly


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is the nearest sanctuary, they take wood pigeons but you would have to be certain that they considered it viable for release, otherwise they might euthanase:


British Wildlife Rescue Centre
Amerton Farm
Stowe by Chartley
Stafford
ST18 0LA
01889 271308

I am in Norfolk, I could care for it and have a good sanctuary here which might be able to fit it with a prosthetic beak, but I am so far away. Still, first catch the pigeon, then we can consider options.

I am sending you an invitation to our UK Pigeon Rescue group, we are trying to build up a list of pigeon friendlyvets and sanctuaries.

Cynthia


----------

